
Show HN: Jump to HN – Open hacker news discussion of any article - elkali
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jump-to-hn/fopjlegcdhogedbmpkdljokglemjckdm
======
gitgud
I like it, but it's not reliable, as I've been going through "The Hacker
Classics" and the comments section is not coming up.

[http://jsomers.net/hn/](http://jsomers.net/hn/)

Should show this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16442888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16442888)
right?

~~~
elkali
Yeah it should. There is a slight url mismatch in this particular case. The HN
Api response is returning the url without a trailing slash and hence my code
is rejecting that result. I will try and fix it. This was just a basic version
coded up in a few hours to see if people find this useful at all.

~~~
gitgud
Woah a couple of hours? cool! It's great to find the hacker news discussion if
I'm on a random webpage, I find it very useful :)

~~~
elkali
Yeah. It's just a single API call and few lines of javascript. I took more
time to create screenshots and add descriptions on the chrome store than to
code it. Even I find it useful personally and that's why I built it. But it
doesn't seem to have piqued HN users' interest or maybe just didn't get enough
visibility.

~~~
gitgud
Could be the title, not sure how you could make it clearer though. Maybe
something like this would entice people.

Meta News - Detect if a page has a Hacker News discussion

